# What is a good "catch all" lure for the surf



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Just wondering what to buy as an option. I'm not really targeting anything specific. If the current is rough, do you suggest rigging the lure on a carolina rig? thanks


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Question:

I love to walk the beach and sight fish pompano and have caught alot of other species other than pompano while walking the beach. I have grown to prefer a good pompano jig, sometimes tipped with a fresh sandflea or small piece of gulp. I have caught Flounder, Speckled Trout, Redfish, Ladyfish, Black Drum, Hardtails, small AJs, Whiting, BarJacks, Sheephead, Cobia,Pompano, Spanish Mackerel and probably some other species that don't come up in my memory quick enough to make the list on this thread. I prefer a medium to light for light surf and a heavier jig for heavier surf. 










Here is one of my favorites to throw while walking the beach. Walking the beach sight fishing on some days, is the best form of fishing we have available to us in this part of the country in my opinion. 

Hope this helps, and good luck.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I second a pompano jig. Carry a few different colors with you and theres no telling what aal you can catch with them.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

How do you guys work the jigs? Just a slow bounce on the bottom?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i like to hop mine on the bottom for the majority of the fish Curtis listed but more it faster for spanish, ladyfish, and bluefish


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I like to work them right on the bottom for pomps and flounder by giving very short, hard twitches of the rod tip while pointing it downward. This provides a lot of movement along the bottom while kicking up sand and catching mr. pomps attention. If you work them faster and higher in the water column they will draw more attention from macks and blues and such. 

They are the greatest bonito lure around IMO. Pitch where they are feeding and just reel rapidly beneath the surface. Usually does the trick.


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

When it is warmer a 7/8 Got-Cha will catch a lot of fish too. Jerk these through the water rapidly. You will want a heavier mono leader on these.


----------



## injun (Dec 6, 2009)

I think the jig whether it be feather,hair or even soft bodied bait is one of the best all rounded lures for surf fishing.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *tunapopper (12/4/2009)*I like to work them right on the bottom for pomps and flounder by giving very short, hard twitches of the rod tip while pointing it downward. This provides a lot of movement along the bottom while kicking up sand and catching mr. pomps attention. If you work them faster and higher in the water column they will draw more attention from macks and blues and such.
> 
> They are the greatest bonito lure around IMO. Pitch where they are feeding and just reel rapidly beneath the surface. Usually does the trick.


one thing to add for the bonita, make sure the jig is white.. they seem to favor a white jig over ANY other color


----------



## mizzle (Dec 17, 2009)

nice jig


----------



## injun (Dec 6, 2009)

Has anyone else ever used a Beetle spin before they have wokred very good for me,just wondering.


----------



## Zray Al (Jul 7, 2008)

Haven't fished Perdido when the water turns colder. However, I see no reason why the silver Johnson Sprite Spoon (1/4th oz) wouldn't be effective. I've been catching a variety of species while fishing the area in mid September every year for some time now. I like the spoon as it does not hit the bottom as fast. If fish are on the surface, it's almost automatic.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah i def. agree with the pomp jig but my favorite for bonita is a small diamond jig, just reel in as fast as you can keeping the jig in the water.


----------



## Hibauchery (Sep 30, 2009)

Garbo, that's a beautiful little jig... did you tie it yourself or buy it?


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> *Hibauchery (12/22/2009)*Garbo, that's a beautiful little jig... did you tie it yourself or buy it?




i think his son Connor tied it. but i agree that a jig is the best all around lure.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Hibauchery (12/22/2009)*Garbo, that's a beautiful little jig... did you tie it yourself or buy it?


*It is one of Connor's (my youngest Son). He ties quite a few of them. That one is a Crab Jig. I love that jig and fish it often. It seems to be my go to jig one the beach or pier. He also ties one that he puts eyes on as well. *




























*Most of the Crab jigs he ties have the head like the first picture, but the lower pictures are tied on a Football head, which is a better jig for heavier current or higher surf. *

*You can find them at OutCast, HotSpots, Gone Fishing, Ships Chandler in Destin, J and M, TopGun, Sam's Orange Beach, Fresh Market Seafood both locations, Gray's Tackle, and other locations during pompano season. *

*Thanks for the kind comments. Hibauchery, Send me a PM, I have a Christmas Present that belongs to you. *


----------

